# Name Occy's new yak



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Occupulsion
Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Mango


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Double post


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Ice pick.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

B3.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

jaundice


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZj0N1QAAAGVgEABAAQzBJMAIAAiA0DQQNA0K2xNccTTwTxdyRThQkJj0N1Q


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

HepC

or perhaps

Papaw

or even

Paulpaw


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Baby Pooo.....that's yellow. Sort or a term of endearment. Runs easily.


----------



## Macca (Nov 25, 2005)

http://cache.virtualtourist.com/4/43597 ... y_City.jpg

Ongoing with the banana theme - _senorita_
Another variation of bananas with a slightly more orange colour.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Occy , how do you expect such a brilliant bunch of wankers like us to name a boat they have never seen , we wanna photo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

"Aqua Lobotomy" or just "AL" when shortened.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

The Gillard


----------



## Gozz (Jan 30, 2011)

How about" THE LEMON ".


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Gozz said:


> How about" THE LEMON ".


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Occy's bought a lemon.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

octopussy


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Chicky -babe


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Beat me to it Greg...

I was going to say "Julia".


----------



## GoManGo (Sep 2, 2010)

"Pear-shaped"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Butterscotch
Sub
Politica


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Rembrandt Pussyhorse.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

PIcs please. Or where are the pics if you have posted them? :?


----------



## jasonb (Mar 7, 2009)

how about ,the beaky,,cheers jas


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Occy... tradition re names of ships (little tho' it may be) demands it be a female name, not a blokey one. 
She sailed away into the sunset etc.
Add that point to the equation.
Jimbo


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

fruitwang


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Sulfur Crested Occkatoo.
Old Yella.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Yellowsurper. He is kicking Cavendish out of the stable afterall.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Call Him Bob , yep Occy i'm here , or maybe Fatwah or better yet Jihad Julia


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes Occy, it cant be a 'he', who likes to sit on another mans cockpit and paddle him all day? You need to give it a sex change, shorten the rudder or something...


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

NUSSPUTS.... :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

What about ANNA. She's about as popular as Jooolya.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Strawberry fields.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

You could call him Margaret after a wife of one of your favourite Prime Muddlers , she used to kick start the Boeing 707s at Mascot for Quaintarse


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all

I had the pleasure of naming one of the Australian Maritime colleges vessels (a 300hp, 25ft tuna purse seining skiff), while a signwriter was on hand to record the nomenclature. The good ship "Snafu" named, signwritten & launched; it was some months after that anyone worked out the name.

After knowing Occy for some time I feel that a name along similar lines may convey the truth of the matter.

cheers mal

PS. it stands for "situation normal all stuffed up"


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

"DEBRIS" :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcHKRMwAACBfgAAQUOWAAjMAmAo/7/9gMAC21EU02oyYj1GIA0AAIptJtEaDQA0yA0ANVP2o0ifqagHqbUDTQbSbUrIQVDbEB6a8fmhKZkaaXnkBCFLJE2lvcF2ASaDMPFzO/jiZzvumSGEFdq+b8uYeaIQPVVogZZOpK5Cz7xlv2vPO9gk1n0z4OjQwCMNRjwaeInEsz04qEEyBOg4Dyoej4o1hjUaMqY5ndbpPPlCTWF0eC2oCIFiajB1Xqu/F3JFOFCQwcpEzAA==


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Roid


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> THE two best PM's this great country ever had were of course Gough Whitlam and Paul Keating (in that order), absolute legends they were. So either Gough or Paul would be good. And given Paul is my name, and I'm also a legend (they used to call me a legend in my own lunch hour at work for some reason ) that has to be it I reckon. Yep I think I'll call him Paul.


Some days Occy I really worry about you

If you want to keep with the banana theme how about Day O


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Republic
Splitz
Bender
Daiquiri


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

justcrusin said:


> > THE two best PM's this great country ever had were of course Gough Whitlam and Paul Keating (in that order), absolute legends they were. So either Gough or Paul would be good. And given Paul is my name, and I'm also a legend (they used to call me a legend in my own lunch hour at work for some reason ) that has to be it I reckon. Yep I think I'll call him Paul.
> 
> 
> Some days Occy I really worry about you


Its a shame , as It does get pretty boring JC, dosnt it .


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Call him _PASSION_. Passionfuit , especially banana passionfruit have the right internal colour. You are passionate about fishing, yakking and politics. And you can use the yak even when you are feeling seedy


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

eric said:


> Sebastian.


Expand? Thought I had been obtuse.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kraley said:


> "I Post Shit (Supposedly) for Sell and Then Go Silent"
> 
> is that too long?


 :lol:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

OK, we're going to need an alternative vote. No need to start it yet, still too much good stuff going on. My short list (and some ruled out favorites) SO FAR:

Comrade, too obvious.
Double post, too obvious.
I post shit yadda yadda, almost gets there for for excessive obvious, but no.
Margarette, Barry, it's beautiful but matches Greg Ls icon too much.
Fruitwang! But I'll swap fruitwang for mucus if it has support.

Must include

Bum chutney,
Mucus, but then we'll have to give him something, so,
Occupulsion, and
Yonnie Wanderer (admit it Paul, you like it) BUT Paul you'll have to cope with at least one anti-labour, so
Jihad Julia

The vote hustlings are warming up...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Minamata

Nkrumah Fubar

Pip

Occlumency

Pip-pip

Toodle


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Slippa (banana peel) :lol: :lol:


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Chicken choker


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

mellow yellow


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

who gives a fOCC


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

fOCC U

yep ------- i am losing it


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Peachy boat , or Guava boat , or sundried banana boat, or over ripe banana boat.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

K4

"K" for Kayak


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

V8 (tropical).


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

OCCassional bodily harm


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

OccEyeTheNew
(in a scottish accent)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

keza said:


> OccEyeTheNew
> (in a scottish accent)


OccEyeTheNoo!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

The right honarable yellow Kayak


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

HMAS TAmpon !


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Call it Julia.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Call it Julia.


If he calls it that Davey , it will sink


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > Call it Julia.
> ...


But then if he called it Tony, it would be lost at sea.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

So true Keza , what a competant mob we have running us , NOT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> So true Keza , what a competant mob we have running us , NOT


Maybe split the difference and call it "Slipper"
The golden slipper.

Occy, you could be the skipper of the slipper.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Occy,

if you are after some seriously pompous credibility with The Succession, you've got to anoint him Pelham-Holles (don't ask me how to pronounce it).

Thomas Pelham-Holles (whig), 1st duke of Newcastle-upon-Tyne and 1st duke of Newcastle-under-Lyne succeeded William Cavendish (whig) 4th duke of Devonshire as Prime Minister of Great Britain.

Alternatively, dissolve a few triangular pills in the hull and just call him Hardwick - William Cavendish was also Lord of Hardwick ;-)

and as Bazzoo knows, ya can't make stuff like that up :lol:


----------

